# Gaggia Classic pre Phillips model number and bars



## megabyte (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi, I am going to sell my much loved Gaggia Classic on eBay tomorrow but I am having problems trying to figure out what the model number is and if it is 15 or 17.5 bars. The instruction book does not have the details.

The sticker on the bottom says:

Mod: CLASSIC

230-240V 50Hz 1300W

Serial No: 0106072881

05/2006 MADE IN ITALY

Can anyone help me please? I do not want to post the wrong information.

I hopefully have attached a picture that might help you figure it out.


----------



## megabyte (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, the eBay auction has started. I did a lot of research and decided to leave the model number out of the details because the machines all seem to be the same anyway except one number is for the States. As for the bars, it is 1300W and all of the machines with that wattage show 15 bars so that is what I put.

If I am wrong, please let me know because I can edit the information.

Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Why did you not sell it on the forum ???


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes you would have got a cash deal and no fees


----------



## colm1989 (Nov 17, 2014)

Can't sell something until you have a certain post count


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

but you can randomly reply to threads - its amazing how quickly they add up!


----------



## megabyte (Dec 15, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Why did you not sell it on the forum ???


I did think about it, but I was on a time limit with eBay to get the auction on a 7 day one and I did not know anything about selling on this forum. I wish I did sell here though because I have spent so much time getting help from all of you reading various posts.

What is really upsetting now is that I was just told that we are not moving to the States for another year and I will be Gaggia-less !!!!!!!


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

End the Auction or consider this an opportunity for an upgrade


----------



## megabyte (Dec 15, 2013)

majnu said:


> End the Auction or consider this an opportunity for an upgrade


I don't think you can end the auction once you have bids unless you have a very good reason such as the item breaking. If I did do that and wanted to sell it later on, people will think that it was previously kaput! I really do not want to damage my 100% feedback rating either for this.

Upgrading sound very tempting but I am going to wait until I am settled in the USA. My coffee has never been fantastic here because I was putting off spending the £££ for a good burr grinder because there was a good possibility of us moving. Also, I cannot get fresh beans here. Yes I know I could get them online but I really love going to roasters to taste test before purchasing. So for freshly ground, I just go locally and buy a small amount that they ground for me, but to my knowledge nobody uses 'fresh' beans on the island.

My perfect coffee is now on hold, but I will still be reading the forum to dream....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Just end it and choose item not available, as long as you don't do this often you will be fine.


----------



## megabyte (Dec 15, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Just end it and choose item not available, as long as you don't do this often you will be fine.


Thanks, but I am still not happy doing it. I already cancelled one a few days ago because I completely forgot how to 'sell' items. I made a lot of errors on 3 things that I am selling this Sunday and kept revising them making me look a bit foolish.

Hopefully, someone starting out will buy it and get great pleasure from drinking their own masterpiece. If that is the case, I will definitely put a note with the machine giving a few hints about cleaning it (although that is subjective) and I will also tell them about this forum which has a wealth of information and where you can get help if needed.


----------



## megabyte (Dec 15, 2013)

By the way..... could you tell me how to find the items for sale on this forum please. I cannot find them.....

I might just weaken. Today was torture because it is in its box......


----------



## Drudeboy (Dec 18, 2014)

...and the box arrived with me, thanks megabyte!


----------



## megabyte (Dec 15, 2013)

Drudeboy said:


> ...and the box arrived with me, thanks megabyte!


Drudeboy......great to see you here! You are in good hands.

I am so glad that you have it. Have fun and enjoy your new obsession!


----------

